# English in Gran Canaria



## Ann Jay Cee (Dec 10, 2014)

We have holidayed in GC for many years and now are thinking of buying a bungalow and spending six months every year in Playa Del Ingles. We like the area for the dunes, the wildlife as well as the music and dancing scene. Most of the visitors I think are German. Are there any English speakers reading this who live in this area, Playa, Maspalomas, Meloneras, San Agustin, San Fernando....?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ann Jay Cee said:


> We have holidayed in GC for many years and now are thinking of buying a bungalow and spending six months every year in Playa Del Ingles. We like the area for the dunes, the wildlife as well as the music and dancing scene. Most of the visitors I think are German. Are there any English speakers reading this who live in this area, Playa, Maspalomas, Meloneras, San Agustin, San Fernando....?


Afraid not, I live on the remote island of El Hierro, however I do visit Gran Canaria, and having spent many weeks in the south of the island, we are finding the city of Las Palmas much more to our liking.

I would suggest that you rent first, if it does not quite come up to your expectations you can move on. Gran Canaria was our first choice, then we discovered this place.

Good luck with your new venture


----------



## Ann Jay Cee (Dec 10, 2014)

What do you like about El Hierro, Hepa?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ann Jay Cee said:


> What do you like about El Hierro, Hepa?


Whooo, that is a big question, the climate, the people, the culture, the cost of living, the tranquility, minimal crime, polite teenagers, my Venezuelan neighbours, but mainly the island itself with its diverse scenic panorama, follow the link below for our photos of the island.


----------

